# Las Vegas GTO owners???



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

Are there any Las Vegas-area GTO owners on here? Would love to set up a get-together.
Thanks! :seeya:


----------



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

Las Vegas GTO owner here!!! Finally, a fellow Vegas goat member!


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

*Great!*

What GTO is yours? Maybe I've seen you before.


----------



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

I live on Northwest side of town. Work on the strip. Black on Black GTO. You?


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

I work on the Strip too, Fashion Show Mall, and I live southwest. Red '05.


----------



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

I work at the Venetian. Constructing new casino across from T.I. ...The Palazzo. How long you've had your Goat?


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

I got mine mid-May, and I just LOVE it! If you see a red '05, mine has an NHRA Drag Racing sticker on the back window. Maybe we'll run into each other! Do you know anyone else in Vegas who owns one? I have onlycker found one person, a guy who works at Checker, that owns a yellow '04.


----------



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

Dont' know anyone else out here with a Goat. I've seen a red 04 near my house. That's about it.


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

I'll keep my eye out for you, and if I can get a few owners together, I'll let you know about a get-together!


----------



## 8aStang (Jul 26, 2005)

*New to the forum*

Hey there! Just bought a yellow '04 M6 (Happy Birthday to me) I've been wanting one since I drove one at the Auto Show in Motion last year and I love it! Anyway, I think it would be alot of fun to have a get together. Let me know if you have some ideas on how to get something set up.


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

8aStang said:


> Hey there! Just bought a yellow '04 M6 (Happy Birthday to me) I've been wanting one since I drove one at the Auto Show in Motion last year and I love it! Anyway, I think it would be alot of fun to have a get together. Let me know if you have some ideas on how to get something set up.


Hey, and welcome!!!
Were you driving up Sahara last Wednesday morning at 9am? I was turning on to Rainbow in my red '05 and a yellow '04 drove right by me. Not many GTOs around here, so I'm just taking a chance that it was you.
Do you know anyone in Vegas with a GTO? I've met Tuxedo, here, and I know another guy with a yellow '04 too, but that's it. But I would LOVE to have a get-together/cruise.


----------



## 8aStang (Jul 26, 2005)

I think I was still in bed then but I'm sure I'll run into you. Maybe we can try to do something this weekend if my wife is up to it. She's having some testing friday, but if she feels O.K. we will probably be out for a ride. Let me know.


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

8aStang said:


> I think I was still in bed then but I'm sure I'll run into you. Maybe we can try to do something this weekend if my wife is up to it. She's having some testing friday, but if she feels O.K. we will probably be out for a ride. Let me know.


I am working all weekend, but maybe we can get together next week. Keep me posted with when you all are available.


----------



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

I saw a black 04 GTO at CarMax on my way home from work. I guess someone was selling their car.... =( . Kinda of bummer. I see more Mousetangs than GTOs.


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

Tuxedo Mask said:


> I saw a black 04 GTO at CarMax on my way home from work. I guess someone was selling their car.... =( . Kinda of bummer. I see more Mousetangs than GTOs.


We can only hope that the next person who buys that car will be someone cool and will want to hang out with the fun GTO owners from Vegas! Which CarMax: Sahara or Henderson? :seeya:


----------



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

The CarMax on Sahara and Torrey Pines. Such a shame. The potential for the LS1 is great. Oh well. Their loss. What's going on?


----------



## 1fast05GTO (Feb 27, 2005)

nitrogirl said:


> Are there any Las Vegas-area GTO owners on here? Would love to set up a get-together.
> Thanks! :seeya:


I have an 05 gto....i live in new york,,...but am moving to vegas b4 christmas...so i would like to meet some owners when i get there.


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

1fast05GTO said:


> I have an 05 gto....i live in new york,,...but am moving to vegas b4 christmas...so i would like to meet some owners when i get there.


Welcome in advance to Vegas! You're going to LOVE living here. I've been here seven years, and only thought I would be here a couple, so it really grows on you.
As for all of us meeting up, I am going to study my August work schedule when I get there tomorrow. Maybe we can all agree on a time and place to meet up then. I have also found 4-5 other GTO owners here in town who want to meet also. It sounds like we might have enough people for it to be a real party! arty: 
Any suggestions on when we should meet, PM me!


----------



## 8aStang (Jul 26, 2005)

nitrogirl said:


> Welcome in advance to Vegas! You're going to LOVE living here. I've been here seven years, and only thought I would be here a couple, so it really grows on you.
> As for all of us meeting up, I am going to study my August work schedule when I get there tomorrow. Maybe we can all agree on a time and place to meet up then. I have also found 4-5 other GTO owners here in town who want to meet also. It sounds like we might have enough people for it to be a real party! arty:
> Any suggestions on when we should meet, PM me!


Friday, August 5th at the Speedway is drag night for anyone who wants to race. $10.00 to race, $5.00 to watch. If my schedule permits, I will try to be there.

1fastGTO: keep in touch and let us know when you are coming. At least you won't have to deal with the heat for awhile when you get here!


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

8aStang said:


> Friday, August 5th at the Speedway is drag night for anyone who wants to race. $10.00 to race, $5.00 to watch. If my schedule permits, I will try to be there.
> 
> 1fastGTO: keep in touch and let us know when you are coming. At least you won't have to deal with the heat for awhile when you get here!


The drag night sounds fun. I know I work, but I don't know if it's early or late. If it's early, I'm there!


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2005)

Hello, I have red 05 auto. I saw you going south on Durango towards 215. Its not often a blond waves at me. Must be by my car! I live in Summerlin and am self employed as environmental consultant. I have been here 14 years. I think the car is awsome. My other car is a red 350Z. They are both fun cars to drive. Stay in touch. I met a black 04 at car wash on Durango just suth of Flamingo (Fabulous Freddys).


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

That was me! I was so excited that a another red '05 GTO was on the road that I had to go to work and tell everyone (not that any of them really care or "get" my love of cars)!!! I actually thought about you on Tuesday when I was driving in that same spot.
Can't wait to meet up with you again!


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2005)

*Get together*

I bought mine about the same time you did. I was looking all over for a red with 6M. There was only 1 red 05 in town auto. Where did you get yours? I got mine at Courtesy at Centennial. It was in the show room all shinned up. I couldn't wait for the M6 and bought it. Keep me posted on get together. The only mod I have is Fowmaster exhaust. Sounds a little better.


----------



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

I almost got a red on red. But you always gotta be on BLACK.


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

*Wanna meet Wednesday???*

Hey all,
How 'bout we meet up at Hot Rod Hill on Wednesday evening, Aug. 3rd? There are a few other GTO owners going that night, and it would be a great time.
Let me know if you're in.
arty:


----------



## 8aStang (Jul 26, 2005)

nitrogirl said:


> Hey all,
> How 'bout we meet up at Hot Rod Hill on Wednesday evening, Aug. 3rd? There are a few other GTO owners going that night, and it would be a great time.
> Let me know if you're in.
> arty:


Sounds like a plan is that in Green Valley?


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

8aStang said:


> Sounds like a plan is that in Green Valley?


I'll get the address and post it in just a bit!

6pm Wednesday 8/3 @ Hot Rod Hill, just off Stephanie at American Pacific, right past the Ocean Spray Cranberry plant.
I will be the one in the red GTO. :seeya:


----------



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

I am down for it. Name the time and place.


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

Tuxedo Mask said:


> I am down for it. Name the time and place.


Sorry, I edited my last post instead of posting a new one, so see above for time and place.


----------



## 8aStang (Jul 26, 2005)

nitrogirl said:


> I'll get the address and post it in just a bit!
> 
> 6pm Wednesday 8/3 @ Hot Rod Hill, just off Stephanie at American Pacific, right past the Ocean Spray Cranberry plant.
> I will be the one in the red GTO. :seeya:


Wednesday is good. 6:00 is a little early for me. I can make it about 7:00. So hopefully you guys will hang out till then or wait for me. See you then.


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

8aStang said:


> Wednesday is good. 6:00 is a little early for me. I can make it about 7:00. So hopefully you guys will hang out till then or wait for me. See you then.


Of course we will!


----------



## gtowned (Aug 1, 2005)

I actually just purchased a Silver 04 GTO yesterday....wish i could make it to this meet but i've got a sales meeting wednesday night  maybe some other time


----------



## 8aStang (Jul 26, 2005)

gtowned said:


> I actually just purchased a Silver 04 GTO yesterday....wish i could make it to this meet but i've got a sales meeting wednesday night  maybe some other time



So sneak out of the meeting! This is important stuff here! Maybe you'll even make a coctact or two.

JJ, if you can't make it this time, I'm sure we'll do it again soon. So just keep in touch. :cheers 

Is Friday night drags still a possibility for anyone? arty:


----------



## gtowned (Aug 1, 2005)

8aStang said:


> So sneak out of the meeting! This is important stuff here! Maybe you'll even make a coctact or two.
> 
> JJ, if you can't make it this time, I'm sure we'll do it again soon. So just keep in touch. :cheers
> 
> Is Friday night drags still a possibility for anyone? arty:




I'll be at the track this friday  anyone else going... if so what time does it start at.... I'm new to Vegas so i dont really know...


----------



## 8aStang (Jul 26, 2005)

I think the drags start at 6 P.M. for test and tune and go till about 2 A.M. You can get info at www.lvms.com. You might have to do a search on the site, look for "Midnight Mayhem".


----------



## 8aStang (Jul 26, 2005)

*Is anybody coming?*

Just checking to make sure somebody is going to be there Wednesday. Looks like I'll be able to make it by 6:30. :cool  


arty:


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

8aStang said:


> Just checking to make sure somebody is going to be there Wednesday. Looks like I'll be able to make it by 6:30. :cool
> 
> 
> arty:


I'll be there with orange shorts on. :seeya:


----------



## 8aStang (Jul 26, 2005)

Anyone going to the drags at the Speedway tonight? I can't stay until 2 A.M. because I have to be at work  in the morning. :cool


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey guys, and gals, I just bought my '05 GTO last weekend so count me in on the Vegas GTO crew. Any other meet ups planned? Maybe a sort of informal GTO club even?

Anyways my name is Mike, I live up at Sahara and Hualapai and have an 05 cyclone M6. 

Later. :seeya:


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

Welcome, Mike! We will let you know when we have something. We're thinking the 10th right now. Check back on the Vegas Roll Call thread @ ls1gto.com. That's the one we usually use to stay in touch. 
Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## piazzagto2005 (Aug 18, 2007)

*las vegas sliver gto*

i live here just got my gto a month ago, anyone know where to get the car tuned.?


----------

